
Any Boston founders/YC addicts wanna meet up? - jaed

======
whacked_new
I find this question pretty interesting, not because I can meet up, but
because you would come here to look for people, and not go to something like
meetup.com.

meetup.com won't cut it. There should be something like a cross between
meetup.com and flashmob.com and provide widgets for meet-up groups to relevant
sites...

~~~
jaed
Well I suppose I asked here because I knew that I share the same (very
specific) interests as other YCers. Other people at Meetup may not necessarily
even know about YC or Paul Graham or any of the other things we as a group
tend to find interesting/cool.

~~~
Goladus
I don't think he's suggesting you shouldn't have posted it.

------
morselsrule
Join the Boston Startup Meetup group on Yahoo!

<http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/boston-startup-meetup/>

We're having a get together next Wednesday evening in Cambridge.

Also, there's OpenCoffee Boston which is a working session between
entrepeneurs and VC's: <http://boston.heyletsgo.com/event-122245>

You can email me if you want to know more, or would like to get together:
patfitz06 at gmail

------
chandrab
A meetup at last week's WebInnovators conference would have been perfect.
Unfortunately the next one is 2 months away.

